# Icns



## *mani (19 Janvier 2007)

Hello,

Apres avoir un peu zigzagué sur les forums, j'ai chargé de nouveaux icones pour mes applis mais en applicant la methode Pomme C Pomme V, j'obtiens souvent une feuille ICNS (cf pj). C'est quoi ce format et comment avoir l'icone recherché à la place de de fichier (convertir?).

Merci ;-)

ps : comment je fais pour vous eviter une piece jointe à l'avenir et plutot envoyer un lien vers cet element ? ya un soft non ?


----------



## steiner (20 Janvier 2007)

Pour ton problème je sais pas...
Mais pour le lien tu dois juste taper ca :

```
[ url=http://www.monfichier.com ] piecejointe [ /url ]
```
En supprimant les espaces que j'ai ajouté avant/après les croches.
Mais pour cela il faut que ton fichier soit sur le net évidement.
Pour ce qui est des images en faisant une recherche sur google ou quoi tu devrais trouver un tas de site qui propose l'hébergement d'images/videos.


----------



## iLight (20 Janvier 2007)

Utilise le logiciel "Pic2icon"
Le site du d&#233;velopeur ne fonctionne plus mais je crois que tu peux le trouver sur google.
Il transforne une image en icone.
&#199;a devrais r&#232;gler ton probl&#232;me !


----------



## *mani (20 Janvier 2007)

iLight a dit:


> Utilise le logiciel "Pic2icon"
> Le site du dévelopeur ne fonctionne plus mais je crois que tu peux le trouver sur google.
> Il transforne une image en icone.
> Ça devrais règler ton problème !



Merci mais euh si j'ai bien compris Pic2icon transforme une image en icone au format ICNS justement ! Les fichiers dont je dispose (icones) sont déjà en ICNS...et pourtant avec Pomme C et Pomme V (apres Pomme I), ce n'est pas l'icone qui s'affiche mais cette feuille blanche avec le titre ICNS...arghhhhhhh


----------



## dr.asterix (20 Janvier 2007)

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me... et pas de solution !!


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2007)

Un fichier icns est un fichier de ressources, il est donc &#224; glisser dans le dossier(par exemple)* iTunes/Contents/Resources en le nommant iTunes.icns si c'est l'ic&#244;ne de l'appli qu'on veut modifier.
Quant au fichier original iTunes.icns, renommez-le *d'abord* par exemple iTunes_Save.icns et laissez-le dans le dossier resources. 

*Afficher le contenu du progiciel


----------



## iLight (21 Janvier 2007)

*mani a dit:


> Merci mais euh si j'ai bien compris Pic2icon transforme une image en icone au format ICNS justement ! Les fichiers dont je dispose (icones) sont d&#233;j&#224; en ICNS...et pourtant avec Pomme C et Pomme V (apres Pomme I), ce n'est pas l'icone qui s'affiche mais cette feuille blanche avec le titre ICNS...arghhhhhhh



Oui Pic2Icon, te donne un fichier ".icns", mais pour le copy/paste d'icone, je croit pas que le type de fichier soit important, il faut seulement que l'icone que tu veux copier aille son image comme icone ... bon c'est pas tr&#232;s clair, une image vaut milles mots : 

Comme tu peux voir, le fichier icone a pour icone sa propre image.





Tandis qu'ici, il a l'icone g&#233;n&#233;ric d'un fichier " .icns" 





Le logiciel pic2icon te donne des fichier ".icns" mais dont l'icone est leur propre image (comme la capture no 1) tu peux donc ouvrir les informations, selectionner l'icone, la copier et la coller sur l'application ou le dossier de ton choix. 

J'hespere avoir &#233;t&#233; assez clair dans mes explications


----------



## *mani (23 Janvier 2007)

Cristalclear. Merci Ilight - &#224; moi le tuning !


----------



## *mani (23 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Un fichier icns est un fichier de ressources, il est donc &#224; glisser dans le dossier(par exemple)* iTunes/Contents/Resources en le nommant iTunes.icns si c'est l'ic&#244;ne de l'appli qu'on veut modifier.
> Quant au fichier original iTunes.icns, renommez-le *d'abord* par exemple iTunes_Save.icns et laissez-le dans le dossier resources.
> 
> *Afficher le contenu du progiciel


et Merci macmarco, j'envoie mon desktop sur le sous-forum Custo sous peu gr&#226;ce &#224; tout &#231;&#224; !


----------



## iLight (23 Janvier 2007)

*mani a dit:


> Cristalclear. Merci Ilight - à moi le tuning !



de rien !


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2007)

super j'avais le meme probleme, merci !


----------

